# TL-WR740N wireless router issues



## mboyaaa (Dec 11, 2010)

I just want to ask something about my router. It disconnects at a random time of a day. Like at night. It shows no internet access then after a few minutes it returns to normal, then after a few minutes it disconnects(no internet access). But when i connect my pc directly to the modem its fixed. And the most annoying part is when my pc is connected to the router the internet speed is slowed into half. I use speedtest.net for checking my net speed.. I updated the latest firmware for my router. The problem is still there. 3 desktops are connected to the router and 2 laptops. Even if 1 pc is online, still the speed is being halfed. How come the speed is slowed even though all the other pc's are not online? Help me pls. Tnx in advance!


----------



## Tony_2007 (Jan 17, 2011)

Is the speed cut in half when using 1 machine is connected---yes
How about when only 1 different machine is connected?
Are other machines completely and physically disconnected while testing?


----------



## mboyaaa (Dec 11, 2010)

Tony_2007 said:


> Is the speed cut in half when using 1 machine is connected---yes
> How about when only 1 different machine is connected?
> Are other machines completely and physically disconnected while testing?


okay...
yes they are physically disconnected to be specific the PC's are not on, or they are turned off. i tried opening 1 more computer other than my PC. when my pc disconnects(no internet access) the other PC disconnects too. so meaning not only my PC disconnects but others also.. tried connecting my PC directly to the modem the problem is fixed. but thats not the point. only 1 PC can access the internet if thats the case.

And..
is there any way to normalize the internet speed? like using it without cutting in half? like when im downloading but the other pc is idle. can i have all the bandwidth? coz he is idle?


----------



## Tony_2007 (Jan 17, 2011)

Are the PC's wireless to the router or are they connected with ethernet cables? Wireless signal strength is relational to bandwidth so this would be something you should look at if you haven't.
If your machine is the only one connected to the router, you have all the bandwidth that your wireless signal strength can carry.

When the machines disconnect at random times, are all of the lights on the modem still on, or is the modem dropping the internet too?


----------



## mboyaaa (Dec 11, 2010)

Tony_2007 said:


> Are the PC's wireless to the router or are they connected with ethernet cables? Wireless signal strength is relational to bandwidth so this would be something you should look at if you haven't.
> If your machine is the only one connected to the router, you have all the bandwidth that your wireless signal strength can carry.
> 
> When the machines disconnect at random times, are all of the lights on the modem still on, or is the modem dropping the internet too?


tnx you guys for replying!

hmm. 2 desktop computers are LAN(ethernet cable) connected. and 2 laptops that are wifi. so 2 PC's are connected to the router.

yep im also checking the modem lights. even though im disconnected it is still alive and normally blinking. everytime i got disconnected i connect my PC directly to the modem to see if the modem or the router is the problem.
but when i connect it directly to the modem it fixes the no connectivity issues. so i really think the router is really the problem.


----------



## Tony_2007 (Jan 17, 2011)

mboyAAA,

What type of router are you using? You might have luck updating the firmware. Have you already tried that?


----------



## jlover3dfx (May 9, 2011)

Hi everyone!

I have the same problem with my router (same model).

First, it took me a hard time to pinpoint the culprit I thought my system was compromised. Until I found my router to be the one.

Until now, I still have the same problem with no permanent solution so far however, I have a temporary one.

I already have upgraded the firmware to its latest version but still the problem persists.

So for the meantime, all I do is just turn it off then after 15 seconds turn it on back again. It will keep on giving you burden so I would just physically reset the router.

I will do this several times alternately maybe for 5 minutes until the problem will cool down or what I mean is, my router will function back normally.

All I need with my router is the firewall but with its abnormality, I just leave it in its factory default settings and just make my PC's IP Address, subnet mask and gateway IP static, use OpenDNS and block all inbound connections in my Windows firewall.


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

jlover3dfx please start your own thread. Thanks


----------

